# Screw the Stupid Boating Accident!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In response to someone's "boating accident" where weapons were allegedly lost. This is my reply:

I have lost nothing in any fishing trip accident. 

All my guns are accounted for. They are zeroed and ready for work.

I am tired. My joints are damaged and painful. It is rare when I get a full six hours of sleep. That is to say, my body has endured a very rough life, and I still abuse it.

I have firearms. They are not lost, they are not at the bottom of a lake, and I do not care who knows it. If they first com for me, then others will know they are coming. If they first come for my friends, my tired body is coming for them. It's OK; my body is used to being mistreated. 

Molon labe. 

Let everyone know. Denton says molon labe. Kill the son of a bitch quickly or he will calmly come for you.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

As they say never screw with an old Guy

In the category of gun fighting:
It‘s better to have a gun and not need it, than to need a gun and not have it.


Human beings only have two ways to deal with one another: reason and force. If you want me to do something for you, you have a choice of either convincing me via argument, or force me to do your bidding under threat of force. Every human interaction falls into one of those two categories, without exception. Reason or force, that's it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I always take my "protection" water skiing but I never lose it!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Next Presidential election will tell us IMO, if the liberals have finally outnumber us. It will tell us where the country is headed, and how fast we'll get there, again in my opinion. I'm tired of this crap too, I hope there is still enough of us to make a difference.
Oh, and by the way, while I won't post a list, let's just say I am not without means of protecting myself and family.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ours are accounted for and safe. just not where the might think. We will have another anit gun liberal in the white house. To many want their free stuff. First line of defense is still the dog. Just 5 minutes ago Dog was barking wanted out. Wife woke up and said who would want to go in a house after hearing that monster.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I've lost mine in a flood, found em, cleaned em, reloaded for them and now sit and enjoy looking at them. In fact I designed a "gun room" in our current remodel where I hang around my guns. I've said no less than twenty times on many forums that I've lost my guns in a flood but of course everyone knew that was a joke. We who have guns generally "like" them and would never really lose them in a boating accident....

Here are a few of mine.....



1895gunner


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> In response to someone's "boating accident" where weapons were allegedly lost. This is my reply:
> 
> I have lost nothing in any fishing trip accident.
> 
> ...


A Watchman is aware and observing for a reason. He believes that a hard run on his liberties and freedom is imminent. Being a watchman, I am amply armed and I prepare to fight for yours and my rights, and all that I believe in. I will stand firm. Molon labe.

I agree with Moonshinedave when he stated "Next Presidential election will tell us IMO, if the liberals have finally outnumber us. It will tell us where the country is headed, and how fast we'll get there, again in my opinion". This same sentiment was discussed yesterday on this board about my great home State, The former Republic of Texas. It is now relevant to every State. Our individual heritages and beliefs that have long stood firm in our own regions, are fast becoming a fleeting memory.

It is time for a wake up call to take off the blinders and rally the troops. The enemy is now here.... not just coming. They live amongst us in all types of disguises but all with the same agenda.... and yes, they are on a fast and intentional course to outnumber us. The day of reckoning is at hand, we will either watch them come and take our Country from us or we will fight to preserve this once great Nation. We know how to fight here in Texas, we have been here before. The expression "Come and take it" was a slogan in the Texas Revolution.

Whether you choose to or choose not to - study and follow politics, religion, or history - you are still accountable here. It does not change reality because you are uninformed and sitting on the "sidelines". You have been warned. You can no longer plead uninformed. I urge all to get involved, prepare, and to stand firm.

Molon labe


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1895gunner said:


> I've lost mine in a flood, found em, cleaned em, reloaded for them and now sit and enjoy looking at them. In fact I designed a "gun room" in our current remodel where I hang around my guns. I've said no less than twenty times on many forums that I've lost my guns in a flood but of course everyone knew that was a joke. We who have guns generally "like" them and would never really lose them in a boating accident....
> 
> Here are a few of mine.....
> 
> ...


 Going out on a limb here but I take it you like lever action. Nice family you have there


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Molon Labe

View attachment 13138


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Molon Labe


I liked the pic.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Molon Labe


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am 100% sure no one thinks I am unarmed and will go down with out a fight. All joking a side I am to old to care much about what Obama thinks about my weapons.
I have to much to lose giving into the socialist take over. I will live with in the law until it is no longer possible. Then as the saying goes game on. 
Obama wants a social war , he may just get it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have my reasons for sharing my Lake Erie adventure and will leave it at that. Glad to see you all are more careful.


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

One thing is certain, this country is very much divided right now. More so than it has been in a long time. I see it in my own extended family. I have an uncle whom is so liberal, it is obvious from his posts on social media, that he doesn't like anything about my way of life or anything I believe in. Of course he doesn't have the guts to tell me how he feels over my dinner table while eating beef that I slaughtered myself. It's much easier to hide behind a computer. There are some positive things I do see though. Last year our state, VT, almost elected a new governor. The republican running against the democrat incumbent nearly won the election without even running a campaign. The election was decided by the state legislature. With a stronger campaign we would have had a different outcome. Governor Shumlin, the democrat, has already announced he will not run again next year. This all gives me some hope that there are a few decent, level headed people left, even in a liberal state like this.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Cocked, locked, and ready to rock.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Guess I'm a loser cause I sold mine. Didn't say I sold all of them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I am 100% sure no one thinks I am unarmed and will go down with out a fight. All joking a side I am to old to care much about what Obama thinks about my weapons.
> I have to much to lose giving into the socialist take over. I will live with in the law until it is no longer possible. Then as the saying goes game on.
> Obama wants a social war , he may just get it.


Don't worry about the notion of having to live outside of the "law." Our laws were expected to coincide with what the founders viewed as the "laws of nature and nature's God." Codified tyranny is still tyranny. That means you won't be the outlaw. Those creating and enforcing unconstitutional statutes are the outlaws.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I fought the law but the law won, I fought the law but the law won.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The police will be taking away all of your guns and there is little you can do about it. Then the police will get their guns taken away because the criminal's won't have guns so they won't need them. Then we will have federal secret police. Yay!! You should go after the legal part of it because they will just kill you with their surplus MRAPS. Realistically.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Molon Labe
> 
> View attachment 13139


Be sure to set phasers to stun...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Be sure to set phasers to stun...


The air force tested a weapon called a phaser that caused the enemy temporary blindness.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I did lose my favorite Vibrax minnow spin and a nice top water bait on my last fishing trip. If my boat goes down with my guns aboard, we will all go down together.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I go down with my guns it won't be on a boat.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> The police will be taking away all of your guns and there is little you can do about it. Then the police will get their guns taken away because the criminal's won't have guns so they won't need them. Then we will have federal secret police. Yay!! You should go after the legal part of it because they will just kill you with their surplus MRAPS. Realistically.


"If you will not fight for right when you can easily win without blood shed; if you will not fight when your victory is sure and not too costly; you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival. There may even be a worse case. You may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves." - Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I did lose my favorite Vibrax minnow spin and a nice top water bait on my last fishing trip. If my boat goes down with my guns aboard, we will all go down together.


I actually knew a guy who lost a weapon during a boating incident.

I used to go crappy fishing with him on lake Eufaula. He carried a pistol because he had concerns about snakes. One Friday, he asked me if I wanted to go fishing that weekend. I told him no, and he was crazy if he went because the weather was going to be bad. He went, and he lost his boat and everything in it. Fortunately, there was another idiot on the water, and that idiot fished him out of the water.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't fish as much as I would like to. I find that I am a much better man when I fish more.



Denton said:


> I actually knew a guy who lost a weapon during a boating incident.
> 
> I used to go crappy fishing with him on lake Eufaula. He carried a pistol because he had concerns about snakes. One Friday, he asked me if I wanted to go fishing that weekend. I told him no, and he was crazy if he went because the weather was going to be bad. He went, and he lost his boat and everything in it. Fortunately, there was another idiot on the water, and that idiot fished him out of the water.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Molon Labe!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> "If you will not fight for right when you can easily win without blood shed; if you will not fight when your victory is sure and not too costly; you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival. There may even be a worse case. You may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves." - Sir Winston Churchill


Churchill was a wise man. I think we are past the first of his thoughts and well into the second, heading fast to the third.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

In all seriousness, I really did lose all my guns in a boat accident. It was about five years ago, I was living in this ancient house boat, with this super crunchy girl, it was so old is had STEEL floats, instead of plastic. We had to take kayaks out to it, because the pier sank long ago. It was awesome. But taking the boats to and from, meant my rifles more or less stayed aboard. Anyways, crunch and I took off for a few weeks camping, and we left all our non essentials on the houseboat. We did not need guns on this trip and the boat was secure. When we returned, a storm had come through and put the finishing touch on a thin spot in the steel float. And with the boat and my rifles, was my scuba gear. A few weeks later, when I had scrounged together some more diving stuff, I learned my methhead nieghbor had. Ad stolen it all and then scuttled the boat to take advantage of the storm i could prove nothing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> In all seriousness, I really did lose all my guns in a boat accident. It was about five years ago, I was living in this ancient house boat, with this super crunchy girl, it was so old is had STEEL floats, instead of plastic. We had to take kayaks out to it, because the pier sank long ago. It was awesome. But taking the boats to and from, meant my rifles more or less stayed aboard. Anyways, crunch and I took off for a few weeks camping, and we left all our non essentials on the houseboat. We did not need guns on this trip and the boat was secure. When we returned, a storm had come through and put the finishing touch on a thin spot in the steel float. And with the boat and my rifles, was my scuba gear. A few weeks later, when I had scrounged together some more diving stuff, I learned my methhead nieghbor had. Ad stolen it all and then scuttled the boat to take advantage of the storm i could prove nothing.


jim, this story is so good........ I just gotta ask......... Fred, is that you?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

It was crunches boat, all I lost was the rifles and some clothes. She collected ensurance.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Fred it is not. It really happened. Its one of the craziest things tbat has happend in my otherwise dull life.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

And the steel in floats was super thin, that the only reason methy was able to sink it. There were a few other steel float boats near us and some of them had had problems to. 
Since the accident i have fully recovered both the loss of my clothing and guns.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

View attachment 13176


Any Questions?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> In all seriousness, I really did lose all my guns in a boat accident. It was about five years ago, I was living in this ancient house boat, with this super crunchy girl, it was so old is had STEEL floats, instead of plastic. We had to take kayaks out to it, because the pier sank long ago. It was awesome. But taking the boats to and from, meant my rifles more or less stayed aboard. Anyways, crunch and I took off for a few weeks camping, and we left all our non essentials on the houseboat. We did not need guns on this trip and the boat was secure. When we returned, a storm had come through and put the finishing touch on a thin spot in the steel float. And with the boat and my rifles, was my scuba gear. A few weeks later, when I had scrounged together some more diving stuff, I learned my methhead nieghbor had. Ad stolen it all and then scuttled the boat to take advantage of the storm i could prove nothing.


Please explain.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now you have done it jim-hensheli. I will enjoy seeing you dig your way out of this one.

And always remember..... please don't feed the pigeons, trolls, etc......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Please explain.


Super Crunchy Girl=Granola Eating Hippy Chick


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Super Crunchy Girl=Granola Eating Hippy Chick


Well, that explanation isn't exactly the direction I was going. I'm glad you corrected me. =) Thanks!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Bit confused myself on that one... super crunchy?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

just mike said:


> View attachment 13176
> 
> 
> Any Questions?


Yes where is the brass?

*Rancher*


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Cocked, locked, and ready to rock.


LOL, you mean you locked your rooster in a cave? LOL


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Yes where is the brass?
> 
> *Rancher*


under the monkey?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Slippy pretty much got it. A super crunchy person, male or female is one who is probably a vegetarian, eats granola, may be a stoner, buys second hand clothes, may have long unmanaged hair, or bald if a female, is generally outdoorsy and experiments with sexuality. Often liberal, though in this case conservative, and one could argue that the original hippies were conservative in a libertarian way and, to quote jack kerouac, have since been "taken over by communists".


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay Jim, time to fess up cause its your own story....... and cause Mish wants all the details. Which ones below from your own definition, apply to your story?

may be a stoner
buys second hand clothes
may have long unmanaged hair
bald if a female 
is generally outdoorsy and experiments with sexuality.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I buy second hand clothes, i partook in high school, i have long maneged hair i have my sex life pretty well figured out, if i were a girl i would shave my head im outdoorsy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was on a 14 foot Boston whaler with 2 girls when it sank. (As a teenager) It was neutrally buoyant for a while, we were still paddling while the boat was under water. I lost everything but my 20mm.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> I was on a 14 foot Boston whaler with 2 girls when it sank. (As a teenager) It was neutrally buoyant for a while, we were still paddling while the boat was under water. I lost everything but my 20mm.


My condolences. A crying shame about the 2 girls.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Yes where is the brass?
> 
> *Rancher*


Only have 3,000 mixed 5.56 and 223 brass at present but I do have over 4,000 loaded. I have several friends who load pistol but not rifle rounds and they save their brass for me to process. My end game is to have 10,000 rounds in storage.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

View attachment 13191


Last months loadout, 1,000 rnds 62gr penetrator. I just have to keep pulling the handle and feeding the 550.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have firearms...they are "tools" and I want different tools for different jobs (big game, small game and varmint, both the two and four legged kind). I'll give up my guns...never...not even when I run out of bullets,,,JM2C


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

just mike said:


> View attachment 13176
> 
> 
> Any Questions?


Where is the rest of your stash? thats a weekends worth :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

1895gunner said:


> I've lost mine in a flood, found em, cleaned em, reloaded for them and now sit and enjoy looking at them. In fact I designed a "gun room" in our current remodel where I hang around my guns. I've said no less than twenty times on many forums that I've lost my guns in a flood but of course everyone knew that was a joke. We who have guns generally "like" them and would never really lose them in a boating accident....
> 
> Here are a few of mine.....
> 
> ...


You know how much I love looking at your levers!!! Im still only at 4 for now.. Hopeing to take the 35 Remington out this coming weekend and start throughing these down range...


----------

